# Nuvens Lenticulares



## MeteoMP (7 Mai 2019 às 19:19)

Boa tarde!

Sei que já foi há alguns dias, mas no dia 22 de Abril registei estas fantásticas nuvens Lenticulares, quase acima de mim! Foi ao fim da tarde...pareciam autênticas bolas de fumo!

Não é algo que se veja com muita frequência, penso eu...


----------



## MeteoMP (7 Mai 2019 às 19:22)

Aqui estão...não consigo publicar a foto para ela aparecer...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mai 2019 às 20:16)

MeteoMP disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sei que já foi há alguns dias, mas no dia 22 de Abril registei estas fantásticas nuvens Lenticulares, quase acima de mim! Foi ao fim da tarde...pareciam autênticas bolas de fumo!
> 
> Não é algo que se veja com muita frequência, penso eu...


Bem vindo ao fórum! 
No dia 22 por acaso não reparei mas no dia 11 foi bastante notável. É raro, ainda mais para estes lados. Tens aqui algumas fotos desse dia.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2019 às 22:11)

MeteoMP disse:


> Aqui estão...não consigo publicar a foto para ela aparecer...



Olá Mauro, dá uma olhadela neste tópico para saberes como publicar fotos no fórum:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## MeteoMP (8 Mai 2019 às 08:05)

Muito obrigado!! Vou ter em conta para a próxima vez


----------



## MeteoMP (9 Mai 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia a todos!
Agora sim, fica aqui o registo de umas lindas Lenticulares em Lisboa no Mês de Abril.


----------



## RStorm (9 Mai 2019 às 11:24)

MeteoMP disse:


> Bom dia a todos!
> Agora sim, fica aqui o registo de umas lindas Lenticulares em Lisboa no Mês de Abril.


Antes de mais, seja bem-vindo à nossa família  Desejo-lhe muito sucesso e que se sinta bem aqui na nossa companhia  

Belíssimo registo! Lembro-me perfeitamente desse dia memorável


----------

